# Queen Mary



## Pete Axon (Jun 12, 2007)

Would love to get in touch with any of the Engineers who sailed on the QM 64 to 67. Names to numerous to mention but collectively known as "the animals"
I have some great photos of these guys which I will send to the site soon. Regards, Pete Axon in Poulton-le-Fylde Lancs.


----------

